# Blood work question



## Kelly (May 24, 2014)

Need a little trickery....my Dr. has me up to 200 mg/wk of cyp for TRT.  I've rat holed enough that I'm taking 300mg/wk now.  My last test was 465, but that was taking 200 mg every two weeks.  If I back off my cyp 2 weeks before my next blood work, will it keep it low enough he won't decrease my dosage?  Just wondering how fast it falls off in your blood work?  Drs. Are way to conservative...lol...


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 24, 2014)

Hard to say. Best bet is to get your own bloods done before the docs then you will know for sure. Cost you a few bucks to pull one over tho lol


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

200 Mg scripted for TRT isn't all that conservative IMO. Hell back when I first went on TRT when dinosaurs walked the earth I had to threaten bodily harm to get 150 Mg. 

Agree with MM - hit up PrivateMDLabs & get their Hormone Panel for Females. It's cheaper than the other tests they sell and gives you pretty much all the info you need. 

If you're looking to blast & cruise while still keeping your Doc in the dark, things get tricky as you'll be constantly battling to lower your test levels ahead of your Doc's bloodwork. 

Not necessarily advocating this without knowing your cycle history, but an alternative approach would be to add a 19-Nor (Deca, Tren) instead of blasting your test levels. I've cruised at 250 Mg Test C and 200 Mg Tren E with great results before.

Good luck, Brother.

- Savage


----------

